# Does It Really Take Marriott 3 Weeks for ROFR Review



## spaulino (Apr 29, 2015)

When buyer/agent submits the ROFR to Marriott, does it really take Marriott 3 weeks to respond or has anyone here gotten it a lot quicker than that? I know Marriott has 3 weeks to respond but do they really take their time?   Just curious... I'm kind of excited but at the same time eager if it's going to be exercised so I can look and move on to the next.


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 29, 2015)

One I tried to buy was taken back at about a week.   Another within 24 hours.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2015)

My understanding is they may have a new paperwork guy who is taking a lot longer to make sure the contracts are correctly submitted

from my cell...

I had one shot take weeks, the other days.  shrug...


----------



## spaulino (Apr 29, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> One I tried to buy was taken back at about a week.   Another within 24 hours.



wow..really? Is this recent? For mine, I thought price was good compared to what others priced for same unit out there now.. Actually, there's not too many EOYs out there, more came out this week but last week, there was hardly any so we offered a little higher than the price just to be safe, of course still within price range of what I wanted to pay for it.. i'm crossing my fingers.

sucks that we dont have the list of what have passed for ROFR recently for Marriott properties... I have the list but it only goes till end of 2014 I think and prices have changed a lot since then on what's passing and what's being exercised.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 29, 2015)

spaulino said:


> When buyer/agent submits the ROFR to Marriott, does it really take Marriott 3 weeks to respond or has anyone here gotten it a lot quicker than that? I know Marriott has 3 weeks to respond but do they really take their time?   Just curious... I'm kind of excited but at the same time eager if it's going to be exercised so I can look and move on to the next.





Keep in mind that a lot of the brokers/agents who regularly do ROFR paperwork to Marriott usually do them electronically, so in theory Marriott has the paperwork in moments.  Now, how long they take to act is another issue in it of itself but they can take up to 30 days.


.


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 29, 2015)

Good luck.  Waiting is the worst (for me).  I hope yours comes back quickly and in your favor.   I can't see that much makes a difference other than who opens the envelope , or email.   But I'm not in the game like most folks here.


----------



## Travelmore (Apr 29, 2015)

We closed on a unit last month. It took 24 days to receive the ROFR waiver, and when we did receive it.... there was an error on it. It then took another 5 days to get it changed.

I too had heard that there was a new person handling the paperwork, so possibly that was the reason for the delay. We have purchased before at the same property and based on past experiences were anticipating 1-2 weeks (usually around 10 days) for the waiver.

Hopefully yours will be faster.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Apr 29, 2015)

We are at 23 days currently and still waiting.


----------



## Docklander (Apr 30, 2015)

To add to the data points: A purchase we made last year took 20 days to clear ROFR.


----------



## NTP66 (Apr 30, 2015)

taterhed said:


> My understanding is they may have a new paperwork guy who is taking a lot longer to make sure the contracts are correctly submitted
> 
> from my cell...
> 
> I had one shot take weeks, the other days.  shrug...



This is exactly what I was told last month, after waiting 20-something days for my MOC (MMO) purchase to go through.


----------



## spaulino (Apr 30, 2015)

Pens_Fan said:


> We are at 23 days currently and still waiting.



Thanks everyone.. 

When people say X amount of days, is that X business days or total? I was told before that Marriott has 15 business days to respond... Is that not a true statement?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 30, 2015)

Some Marriott resorts have 30, some have 15, and some have no ROFR.

It is calendar days.


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 1, 2015)

spaulino said:


> Thanks everyone..
> 
> When people say X amount of days, is that X business days or total? I was told before that Marriott has 15 business days to respond... Is that not a true statement?



I am talking calendar days.

I believe Marriott has 30 days for Aruba.


----------



## buildsmart (May 1, 2015)

*Waiting Also*

I am waiting on an offer that was submitted to my broker on the 14th and did not go to Marriott until the 21st. Turns out they have almost a week of papers going back and forth before they submit. My offer is $5500 for MGV platinum 2br so my offer may be iffy. Marriott tries to frustrate private purchasers by dragging the process out, from what I am told.


----------



## taterhed (May 1, 2015)

*Marriott's ROFR (Right of First Refusal) policy for resales* - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13111
- External link to info compiled on TUGger Syed's website http://advantagevacation.com/marriot...ms-and-policy/

TUG Marriott Sticky 'weeks':

*Exceptions*
Based on a post by Perry on the old BBS in early 2005 and adjusted for info provided by Dean and others, the following resorts do not have ROFR provisions: 

Marriott's Frenchman's Cove • MFC
Marriott's Desert Springs Villas • MDS * (See note.)
Marriott's Fairways Villas • MFV
Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town • MHH
Marriott's Harbour Point at Shelter Cove • HPS
Marriott's Heritage Club at Harbour Town • MHG
Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines • MMS
Marriott's Royal Palms • MRP
Marriott's Sabal Palms • MSP
Marriott's Streamside (Birch, Cedar, Douglas) • MVB, MCD, MDO
Marriott's Sunset Pointe • MSN
* However, Desert Springs Villas II does have an ROFR policy. 

This is Syed's FAQ: (not sure about Evergreen....think they have ROFR)

Marriott Vacation Club resorts that do NOT require a ROFR: (14 resorts)
Marriott’s Birch at StreamSide
Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas
Marriott’s Douglas at StreamSide
Marriott’s Evergreen at StreamSide
Marriott’s Fairway Villas at Seaview
Marriott’s Frenchman’s Cove
Marriott’s Harbour Club at Harbour Town
Marriott’s Harbour Point
Marriott’s Heritage Club at Harbour Town
Marriott’s Monarch Oceanfront in Sea Pines
The Ritz-Carlton Club, St. Thomas
Marriott’s Sabal Palms
Marriott’s Sunset Pointe
Marriott’s Royal Palms
There are two Marriott Vacation Club resorts which require a 10 day ROFR
Marriott’s Kauai Beach Club
The Ritz-Carlton Club, Bachelor Gulch
MVC Resorts requiring a 15 day ROFR (*Reflects a new resort or change) (16 resorts)
Marriott’s Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge
Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas II*
Marriott’s Grand Residence Club, Lake Tahoe
Marriott’s Grande Chateau
Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club
Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club*
Marriott’s Mountain Valley Lodge at Breckenridge
Marriott’s Newport Coast Villas
The Ritz-Carlton Club, Aspen Highlands*
The Ritz-Carlton Club, Kapalua Bay*
The Ritz-Carlton Club, San Francisco*
Marriott’s Shadow Ridge
Marriott’s St. Kitts Beach Club*
Marriott’s Summit Watch*
Marriott’s Timber Lodge
Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club
One MVC resort requires a 20 day ROFR
The Ritz-Carlton Club, South Beach*
MVC Resorts Requiring a 30 day ROFR (*Reflects a new resort or change) (27 resorts)
Marriott’s Aruba Ocean Club* 30 days and *No Waiver Fee*
Marriott’s Aruba Surf Club* 30 days and *No Waiver Fee*
Marriott’s Barony Beach Club
Marriott’s BeachPlace Towers
Marriott’s Club Son Antem*
Marriott’s Crystal Shores at Marco Island*
Marriott’s Custom House
Marriott’s Cypress Harbour
Marriott’s Grande Ocean
Marriott’s Grande Vista
Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Orlando
Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Branson
Marriott’s Imperial Palm Villas
Marriott’s Legends Edge at Bay Point
Marriott’s Manor Club at Ford’s Colony
Marriott’s Mallorca*
Marriott’s Marbella Beach Resort*
Marriott’s MountainSide at Park City
Marriott’s Ocean Pointe at Palm Beach Shores
Marriott’s OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes
Marriott’s Phuket Beach Club*
Marriott’s Playa Andaluza*
The Ritz-Carlton Club, Jupiter
Marriott’s SurfWatch*
Marriott’s Villas at Doral
Marriott’s Village d’Ile-de-France*
47 Park Street Grand Residences by Marriott

Just in case you were wondering.


----------



## NTP66 (May 1, 2015)

I wouldn't mind seeing an updated list because I was told by multiple brokers and agents that Marriott's Maui Ocean Club was in fact a 30 day ROFR and not 15. If that one's wrong on this list, there's a chance that others are, too.


----------



## taterhed (May 1, 2015)

I'm not a lawyer and don't even play one on TV.  Nor have I stayed at Holiday Inn in the last year.

 I'm pretty sure the ROFR language is in the closing docs:
.... the ROFR language is contained in the CC&Rs recorded on the property applicable to the respective timeshare/partial condo interest, and possibly also in the "rules/timeshare bylaws".... 

according to another Tugger who researched the issue and pulled some docs.  I don't think they can change the TS-docs arbitrarily; or at least without notice.

Somebody with a full set of MOC docs can pull them, find the language and scan/cite the instance.

That list is probably pretty close.

my 2c


----------



## spaulino (May 1, 2015)

@taterhed - Rob 

Thanks for that info.. I was also told 15 days for MKO too so about 3 weeks cuz I think thats 15 business days... But someone said up there thats 15 calendar days so I hope thats true..  And thats interesting, didnt know SOME properties dont require ROFR... Good to know thanks.


----------



## samara64 (May 1, 2015)

*Some ROFR*

Hi All,

Here are some info. Took about 10 days to get these through Marriott ROFR. All got exercised:

Desert Springs 2 Plat $4600
Desert Springs 2 Gold $1000
MGV gold 2BR ODD $1500

GregT, please start your analyses. Are we all in line with 23% specially for the DSII plat.


----------



## spaulino (May 1, 2015)

Also, i was told by my agent that Marriott just bought back Annual Ocean View that was selling for $13900... With that info, i wonder what is a good price for an EOY Ocean View Odd year... I also heard from a different agent that I inquired about a couple weeks ago that the one I was inquiring about was sold, and just passed ROFR for $6500, Ocean View Even Year.  Does it just all depend on who's reviewing the papers or who opened the mail??


----------



## samara64 (May 1, 2015)

spaulino said:


> Also, i was told by my agent that Marriott just bought back Annual Ocean View that was selling for $13900... With that info, i wonder what is a good price for an EOY Ocean View Odd year... I also heard from a different agent that I inquired about a couple weeks ago that the one I was inquiring about was sold, and just passed ROFR for $6500, Ocean View Even Year.  Does it just all depend on who's reviewing the papers or who opened the mail??



I do not think so but it has to do with EY or EOY.

As I understand it, you can pass EOY at less then half of the EY price. At least in most cases. Saintsfanfl talked about that in another thread since they need 2 closings to get 2 EOY to a single EY..


----------



## samara64 (May 1, 2015)

I also know of an EOY MKO that just passed about a week ago at $4650. This is an island/mountain view.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 2, 2015)

Where can I find the ROFR database?  I just started the process to buy a Platinum Grande Ocean.  The closer said he thought it would pass. He said most of the agents are pricing them to pass.  There wasn't more than a $1500 spread in price from lowest to highest when I was shopping.If nothing else, ROFR is boosting resale prices.  I can see a time when people might pay a premium to get ahold of a real week instead of points.


----------



## NTP66 (May 2, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> Where can I find the ROFR database?  I just started the process to buy a Platinum Grande Ocean.  The closer said he thought it would pass. He said most of the agents are pricing them to pass.  There wasn't more than a $1500 spread in price from lowest to highest when I was shopping.If nothing else, ROFR is boosting resale prices.  I can see a time when people might pay a premium to get ahold of a real week instead of points.



You can access a copy of it here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1crfiWNIn8oahjx98fwzQ1drlFOId142w3XDp04C8tSU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## spaulino (May 4, 2015)

Pens_Fan said:


> We are at 23 days currently and still waiting.



Hope you receive it soon and in your favor.... Which Marriott property are you purchasing?


----------



## suzannesimon (May 4, 2015)

The Title company received my deposit today.  He told me we should hear back in 2 weeks.  We'll see how close he is.


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 5, 2015)

spaulino said:


> Hope you receive it soon and in your favor.... Which Marriott property are you purchasing?



Another Aruba Surf Club.


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 5, 2015)

Just got the email from the closing company.

Marriott has waived their rights.

We shall be the proud owner of a reasonably brand new Surf Club gold garden view for $4000.

Oh, how I wish that is how much I paid Marriott for the first one 10 years ago.


----------



## spaulino (May 5, 2015)

Pens_Fan said:


> Just got the email from the closing company.
> 
> Marriott has waived their rights.
> 
> ...



PensFan - Congrats!!!! Glad to hear you got it for a god price and Marriott waived their rights... Woohoo!!!


----------



## GregT (May 5, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here are some info. Took about 10 days to get these through Marriott ROFR. All got exercised:
> 
> ...



All three would be predicted to have Marriott exercise ROFR as they are below 23%.   

Interesting how low the Golds are -- Marriott is getting really inexpensive inventory by ROFRing Golds.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (May 5, 2015)

Pens_Fan said:


> We shall be the proud owner of a reasonably brand new Surf Club gold garden view for $4000.



That's great news and congratulations!   I do not believe Aruba weeks can be deposited to the Trust, so it's really hard to predict what will get ROFR'd.  That's a terrific price.

Best,

Greg


----------



## samara64 (May 5, 2015)

GregT said:


> That's great news and congratulations!   I do not believe Aruba weeks can be deposited to the Trust, so it's really hard to predict what will get ROFR'd.  That's a terrific price.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I know of 4 or 5 of these MGV gold 2BR ODD/EVEN that went for $1000-$1500 on eBay. They do not fetch more then that on resale market.

Also Shadow ridge and Desert springs are going for same rate. Most of them got ROFR'd.

What really worries me is that Marriott is building the trust with gold/silver/bronze (reads cheap inventory) and getting lots of points to sell for high price.

I remember same thing happened with Worldmark which I also own. When Wyndham bought Trendwest, they started buying cheap undesired resorts and adding them to Worldmark credit inventory at an inflated credit rates. The end results were everyone was competing for the old nice and reasonably priced resorts and the new resorts got lightly utilized. There was a big lawsuit that got settled with Wyndham few years back where they had to take some of the undesired inventory out of Workdmark points pool.

I guess in order to avoid that, either Marriott puts the whole condo (52 weeks) in the trust or the total trust points must have limiting numbers or Plat, Gold and Silver like (50% plat, 30% Gold and 20% Silver).

Hope that does not happen with Marriott.

Sam


----------



## suzannesimon (May 5, 2015)

Pens_Fan said:


> Just got the email from the closing company.
> 
> Marriott has waived their rights.
> 
> ...




So Pens Fan, did your ROFR take about 30 days?  I'm waiting to hear on a Grande Ocean purchase.  Thanks.


----------



## taffy19 (May 5, 2015)

Pens_Fan said:


> Just got the email from the closing company.
> 
> Marriott has waived their rights.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and you are averaging down the developer price you paid on your first purchase.  I am happy for you.


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 6, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> So Pens Fan, did your ROFR take about 30 days?  I'm waiting to hear on a Grande Ocean purchase.  Thanks.



29 days. I was starting to wonder.


----------



## spaulino (May 19, 2015)

Marriott waived their rights, closing company received it today from Marriott.. it took them 13 days...


----------



## suzannesimon (May 19, 2015)

I'm at 15 days and counting now.


----------



## samara64 (May 19, 2015)

spaulino said:


> Marriott waived their rights, closing company received it today from Marriott.. it took them 13 days...



Congratulation. Great price. I love MKO and still considering an EOY.

I think EY is a bit much for us since I would use it rather then trade it.


----------



## taterhed (May 19, 2015)

spaulino said:


> Marriott waived their rights, closing company received it today from Marriott.. it took them 13 days...




What did you end up getting?. Congrats!
NEVERMIND. just saw in the other thread.   Great job. 
Let's trade some year if I get my waiohai 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spaulino (May 20, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> I'm at 15 days and counting now.



Suzanne - i hope you get your answer soon... Waiting is the worse so I know what you mean. You want the answer so you can close or move on to the next..  And I really dont see what the process is over there because obviously, you have been waiting longer than me and your file was there before mine was so what made them go through mine before the files that were there before mine??? unpredictable for sure...  Or are they doing per property and each property gets a different person? makes you wonder.


----------



## spaulino (May 20, 2015)

taterhed said:


> What did you end up getting?. Congrats!
> NEVERMIND. just saw in the other thread.   Great job.
> Let's trade some year if I get my waiohai
> 
> ...



Samara64 - thanks.. I think an EOY is perfect for us as well. I can always lock off and use it for next year.. 

Taterhed - thanks and yes, definitely. Waiohai and MOC are the ones that interest me as well for future stays.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 27, 2015)

Still waiting on Grande Ocean - 27 days now.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 27, 2015)

It Passed, It Passed!!  I'll soon be a Grande Ocean owner.  Interestingly, the Right of First Refusal was signed off on May 4.  This is the second resale purchase that I didn't "pass" ROFR until I inquired of the closing agent if he had heard from Marriott.  Suddenly the documents are emailed.


----------



## spaulino (May 28, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> It Passed, It Passed!!  I'll soon be a Grande Ocean owner.  Interestingly, the Right of First Refusal was signed off on May 4.  This is the second resale purchase that I didn't "pass" ROFR until I inquired of the closing agent if he had heard from Marriott.  Suddenly the documents are emailed.



Congrats Suzannesimon! That's good to hear!  I know waiting sucks but good thing it was good news in the end..


----------



## taterhed (May 28, 2015)

Congrats!
that's a spot to be on my 'visit list' as well!
:whoopie:


----------



## hapstersmom (Nov 20, 2015)

*Waiohai 11/2015 ROFR?*

I just purchased an IV EOOY at Waiohai for $3007 no CC on resale via eBay (Sean's TS.). I am really happy with the amount I paid, but, I am not sure if it will go through. Checking the DB, it appears to be the lowest number, with a higher amount having failed, but that was 5 years earlier, so...there is hope. I see that Waiohai is listed as 15 days. Anyone have any recent experience with getting ROFR for this resort?


----------



## hapstersmom (Dec 5, 2015)

hapstersmom said:


> I just purchased an IV EOOY at Waiohai for $3007 no CC on resale via eBay (Sean's TS.). I am really happy with the amount I paid, but, I am not sure if it will go through. Checking the DB, it appears to be the lowest number, with a higher amount having failed, but that was 5 years earlier, so...there is hope. I see that Waiohai is listed as 15 days. Anyone have any recent experience with getting ROFR for this resort?



The paperwork was sent by the transfer company on Nov. 19; Marriott waived their rights and returned the paperwork on theDec. 3. The sale goes through at $3007 for the Waiohai, Platinum, IV, unit deed in July with 51/52 weeks float.


----------



## stive1 (Dec 11, 2015)

I had a MGV not pass ROFR 2 weeks ago.  Purchased another MGV last week and heard back today that it passed It probably only took 3-4 days to hear back from Marriott


----------



## mbeach89 (Dec 12, 2015)

22 days and waiting.   Does Marriott have 30 business or calendar days to exercise ROFR?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 12, 2015)

mbeach89 said:


> 22 days and waiting.   Does Marriott have 30 business or calendar days to exercise ROFR?



It depends on the property. It may be as short as 10 days or as long as 30. Though in all cases it is calendar days.

Check out this link so see how long it is at each resort.

My take is that in most cases where someone has been waiting a long time for ROFR, it isn't Marriott that is at fault. The closing company or seller responsible for submitting ROFR has dropped the ball and either not submitted it, did it wrong, or got an answer and doesn't know it.


----------



## mbeach89 (Dec 14, 2015)

mbeach89 said:


> 22 days and waiting.   Does Marriott have 30 business or calendar days to exercise ROFR?


Got notice Marriott did not exercise ROFR on the Marriott MOW platinum week I put a deposit on.  Very happy!


----------

